# reCAPTCHA erreur?

## c4-53

J'utilise gentoo depuis deux mois en gros, et je me retrouve confronter à ça? Je configure mon firefox (debian fedora) de la même façon depuis des années et j'ai jamais eu ce truc 

dans le cadre reCAPTCHA:

 *Quote:*   

> ERREUR pour le propriétaire du site :
> 
> Domaine non valide pour la clé de site

 

```
www-client/firefox-bin 68.0.2
```

Ce n'est pas le site, il fonctionne sur le pc de ma régulière! Son firefox est configuré comme le mien.

j'ai désactivé ublock pour le site mais rien.

ps rien à voir: Si il y a un geek parmi vous, qui fait dans le "flashage de prom" genre " https://www.zip-corvette.com/86-w-at-prom-chip-memcal.html " je cherche des infos. Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

Tu as essayé à partir d'un profil Firefox vierge?

----------

## c4-53

Merci, je viens d'essayer sur un nouveau profile et les deux autres (?), mais cela ne fonctionne pas visiblement. En fait le reCAPTCHA fonctionne pour d'autres sites, mêmes si j'ai eu des doutes en devant valider autant des feux tricolore, bus, re-feux tri...

----------

